# T. Metcalf &  Co. Boston Mass.



## Oldtimer (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi everyone.

  Just purchaced this one; 8-5/8ths " tall, 2-7/16ths " wide @ the bottom.
  Nice orangish amber, Bimal, embossed T. Metcalf & Co. Boston Mass. on the bottom as shown in the first pic, and has very poorly struck embossing on the one side...you can see some of it in the second pic. I can tell it says T. Metcalf & Co, on the top and Boston Mass on the bottom. The middle is a mystery. Looks like the first word(s) have 11 or 12 letters, and the second word(s) have 7.

  Anyone have any clues to what this bottle held?

  Thanks again.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 22, 2006)

Second pic.


----------



## David E (Jun 23, 2006)

Short of long story
 METCALF CO BOSTON MASS

 Theodore Medcalf and compnay established 1837
 Products adv 1941-1942, directories until 1943however show bottle to be milk glass
 See burnett

 BURENETT'S COD LIVER OIL BY
 T. METCALF 7 CO BOSTON
 1861 San Francisco directory notes the product's agent
 as Wm H. Keith & co. same city
 Burnett was a teenage apprentice and partner to the T Medcalf & Co. prior 
 to the establishment of his own business. Medcalf continued to use the Burnett's surname on this procuct and was probally sole owner.
 aqua 8" x 2 1/4" x 2 2/16" also see
 DOLIBER=GOODALE CO.
 MELLIN CO.
 Dave


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks Dave. I wish I knew what the embossing said...probably furniture polish or weasle pee....lol....[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 24, 2006)

It may say nothing and just be an area that the glass stuck a little. With so much area to emboss, inbetween seams kinda tight.
 It may also be a filled lettering to reuse the mold. Perhaps saying Burnett and such but used after the partnership disolved.
 The base plate could be swapped out.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 24, 2006)

It does kind of look like the embossing was obliterated...

  I wish I knew what it held. The pics don't do it justice...it's beautiful...the neck is very long and slender, the top is wide and crude..I paid 4 bucks...I'm still tickled...[]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey Richard, Use the rub sheet method and see if you can raise the lettering. Put a piece of paper over the embossing and rub it with charcoal or a #2 pencil.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 24, 2006)

It wouldn't work...It's as if they took a "dremel" tool and ground out the lettering in the mold. The embossing is not so poorly struck as I first said. It's actually embossed lightly with the obliterated text.
  One can easily tell it says T. Metcalf & Co. on the top and Boston Mass on the bottom. They didn't get all of those words erased.
  The middle isn't the Burnett sur name, it doesn't fit the space.
  If Burnett was with Metcalf then, there's no mention of it on this bottle. Older perhaps?
  Someone somewhere has seen this bottle before..
  Here's a pic of the top...shows the color nice..


----------



## Caretaker maine (Jun 25, 2006)

did you you try the tin foil trick, I do it for coins and it works good for IDing them, just rub the tin with an eraser


----------

